# Pelican Leaf Plow



## sweep1

Does anyone use a leaf plow on their Pelican Sweeper? How well does it work?


----------



## Plow man Foster

sweep1;1294172 said:


> Does anyone use a leaf plow on their Pelican Sweeper? How well does it work?


Dont have one of either but im sure it all depends on how much snow its pushing, how fast it goes, and how heavy it is.... hope that helps some/


----------



## northernsweeper

I have a pelican, but never heard of a leaf plow. What is it?


----------



## PR Fect

Old post, but I had to answer. The city of Appleton, Wisconsin uses them. If fact I think they were the first and Elgen copied their plow. We will be putting the plows on the sweepers in a week or two ( first part of October) and we push all leaves and yard waste that's in the street to the corners or until we can no longer push with out it spilling out the sides. We do this at night. Crews with end loaders and garbage trucks then pick up our piles the next day and remove them. It works very, very well. PR


----------



## KYsnow

Why do you need a Pelican sweeper to do this. Wouldn't any truck with a broom do the same thing? It sounds like the pelican isn't even sweeping!


----------



## alcoc420

I have Wayne sweeper brochures from the 1950s and 60s that offered leaf plows to be mounted in the front of the Sweeper. The stated purpose was to avoid filling the hoppers with leaves instead of the usual debris.


----------



## alcoc420

I checked the brochures, and they say "leaf rake." But I am guessing that is sweep1 meant?? Here is a photo. I don't remember seeing any in real life.


----------



## Diagonal Brace

I could see using that on a bottom dump sweeper but why on a Pelican? I guess if you dont mind the extra expense of a loader its not a bad idea. Around here we just pick em up with the sweeper. Would like to see a picture of one in operation though.


----------



## PR Fect

Diagonal Brace, we have about 350-400 miles of roadways that we sweep. All streets in the city are tree lined. When we do leaves, it takes five machines working nights pushing and sweeping. It also takes five or six loaders in the daytime to pick up what we pushed the night before. We do this for 5 to 7 weeks depending upon weather.


----------



## PR Fect

KYsnow, we use plow trucks to help. The sweepers the city has is not enough to handle the load.


----------

